# Quake 4 Discussion



## gxsaurav (Oct 18, 2005)

This seems like a good week for the FPS Players, ID & raven software is releasing the highly anticipated Quake 4 .

Quake 4

The story starts just after the end of Quake 2, so u see, Quake 3 never happened infact according to the storyline. In the end of Quake 2, the player was able to distroy the security & shields system of the Stroggs cyborgs planet, & now since their defence is week, the troops from earth are jumping in for a final assault to kill anything which moves

The game is based on the Doom3 engine, a.k.a The D3 engine, but it's not exectly the same, it's been one year since Doom 3 is released & in the meantime, ID & Raven software have tweaked the engine even further, eliminating any shortcomings there were

Many playes of Doom 3 complained that the outdoor scene capability of Doom 3 was not upto the mark of the competition (Half life 2) which in some cases is indeed true, but the scenes also depends on the story, Qukae 4 solves these problems, & there are many outdoor battle enviroments in Quake 4, which are very detailed

The deathmatch part of Quake 2 was really good because of which ID decided to release Quake 3 with no storyline, but as a fregfest game, just "kill them all" type. With Quake 4 this is not the thing, although there is a multiplayer part in it, but Quake wars is what really is which is going to fill the void in deathmatch games left by Quake 4

According to ID any system which can run Doom 3 fine, at a playable rate can run Quake 4,however the system requirments will differ, as a thumb rule, here is what Planet Quake says

Minimum System Requirements.

    * English version of Windows 2000/XP
    * Pentium 4 2.0 GHz or Athlon XP 2000+ Processor
    * 512MB RAM
    * 8x speed CD-ROM drive and latest drivers
    * 2.8GB uncompressed hard-drive space, plus 400MB for Windows swap file
    * 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 16-bit sound card and latest drivers
    * 100% Windows 2000/XP compatible mouse, keyboard and latest drivers
    * DirectX 9.0c included
    * 3D Hardware Accelerator Card required
    * 100% DirectX 9.0c compatible 64MB
    * Hardware Accelerated video card and the latest drivers
          o ATI Radeon 9700
          o ATI Radeon X300 Series
          o ATI Radeon X550 Series
          o ATI Radeon X600 Series
          o ATI Radeon X700 Series
          o ATI Radeon X800 Series
          o ATI Radeon X850 Series
          o NVIDIA GeForce 3/Ti Series
          o NVIDIA GeForce 4/Ti Series
          o NVIDIA GeForce FX Series
          o NVIDIA GeForce 6 Series
          o NVIDIA GeForce 7 Series

Edit : For reference, my PC having Pentium 4 3.06 GHz witjh HT,Geforce FX 5900XT with 128 MB RAM, & 1.5 GB system RAM runs Quake 4 at 800X600, 2X AA & Medium quality,  optimised autoexec.cfg file, gives me about 27 frames, & the lowest i have seen so far the in the canyon level, & nexux hub tunner level, 6 frames, with heavy battle. Although with 1.5 GB RAM, the game never stutters or takes a pause

Quake 4 Box cover


Quake 4 Preview at IGN with In game Pics

Tweak guide

Game Guide it's based on the gamespot.com Quake 4 game guide 170 kb

Quality comparision for different renderers

arb OpenGL 1.1
*img423.imageshack.us/my.php?image=arb5tg.jpg

arb2 OpenGL 1.5
*img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=arb29qa.jpg

CG
*img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cg1he.jpg

nv20 DirectX 8.1
*img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nv204zj.jpg

screenshots taken at palying settings of 800X600 2Xq AA & Medium quality which automatically sets anistropic filtering to 2X

--------------------------------------------------------

My opinion

a 2.4 GHz CPU with something like a Geforce FX 5700, Geforce 6200, or Radeon 9600 Pro or above can play the game fine at 800X600 with no AA & medium quality. Don't try to play at 512 MB RAM, the game will run like hell, it stutters a lot, 1 GB is the sweet spot, & anything higher then that is not required but will provide smooth game play as the textures will load less often

U must also use atleast ATI Catalyst 5.11 or Forceware 81.87 beta drivers, these provide a lot of difference

To decrese in-game pauses, i suggest that u extract all the pk4 files, which will decrese the stutter but will increse the level loading time at start by 50%

if the game says, that your sound card doesn't support OpenAL, try updating the drivers, & install this file, it may help


----------



## Yoda (Oct 19, 2005)

*Quake 4*

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/3543/quake46rs.jpg



> Product Description
> From the Manufacturer
> In the mid-21st century, a barbaric alien race called the Strogg launched a massive invasion on Earth. Originally believed to be an attempt to strip the planet of its natural resources, humans soon discover that the Strogg are simply after only the human remains of those they kill. Through a horrific process, the limbs and flesh of the fallen are fused with metal and machinery to create the monstrosities that are the alien Strogg.
> xxx
> ...






> In a desperate war for Earth's survival against an unrelenting alien enemy, the only way to defeat them is to become one of them.
> Earth is under siege by the Strogg, a barbaric alien race moving through the universe consuming, recycling and annihilating any civilization in their path. In a desperate attempt to survive, an armada of Earthâ€™s finest warriors is sent to take the battle to the Strogg home planet.
> You are Matthew Kane, an elite member of Rhino Squad and Earth's valiant invasion force. Fight alone, with your squad, or in hover tanks and mechanized walkers as you engage in a heroic mission to the heart of the Strogg war machine.
> Battle through early missions as a deadly marine, then after your capture, as a marine-turned-Strogg with enhanced abilities and the power to turn the tide of the war.
> Built on id Software's revolutionary DOOM 3 technology, QUAKE 4 also features fast-paced multiplayer competition modeled after the speed, feel, and style of QUAKE III Arena.





> Game Type: 3D Action
> Developer: Raven Software
> Publisher: Activision



Homepages: 

```
*www.activision.com/en_US/game_specific/2869e8d3-67... 
*www.quake4game.com/
```



*ScreenShots of the Game:*

```
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2005/258/reviews/531883_20050916_screen002.jpg
*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2005/132/reviews/531883_20050513_screen003.jpg
*img417.imageshack.us/img417/5752/screen0039xz.jpg
*img417.imageshack.us/img417/2042/screen0014ir.jpg
*img417.imageshack.us/img417/9340/screen0021vd.jpg
*img417.imageshack.us/img417/7813/screen0074oc.jpg
```


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 19, 2005)

I spoke to one of the representatives at WWCDRoms and was informed that the CD-Version of Quake 4 should be available in stores by Monday or Tuesday. He also told me that the Quake 4 Premium (2 DVD) Edition will also be available in India but only in Dec.

BTW COD2 should be available here on Nov-03.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2005)

the reviews are in, & so far it looks good

According to the  Gamespot Review it seems that the single player part is realy angaging, but not the multiplayer part, but I won't say bad, as Quake Wars is the real multiplayer part of Quake 4


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2005)

The full detailed review from Hardware Zone, which has a lot of pics is something to look for.

The benches are in & seems like the low end GeForce FX are out of luck, as even the 6600GT playes it at 37 fps at 1024X768, but seems like it will be playable at 800X600 if tweaked correctly,

*www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=3&id=1749&pg=7

I will post my own benches as soon as I get the game


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 21, 2005)

> As the invasion begins, players choose to battle as one of five unique classes in either the EDF (Earth Defense Force - humans) or the barbaric alien Strogg armies, each augmented with specialist weapons and combat hardware.



What does this mean? Does that mean I get to play as both EDF *and* as the Stroggs? Can anyone confirm this? Because I see the same thing posted everywhere about Q4, but there is no confirmation on whether this is an option, just for multiplayer or anything else. Coz, otherwise it looks like something straight out of a description for ET:QW.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2005)

half the time u play as edf and the other part u play as strogg after they(stroggs) capture u and turn into one .

see this promo , this explains everything 

*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_quake4_theatrical_hd.wmv


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 21, 2005)

Umm, no, you don't quite play "as the Strogg". I have seen the video and the previews. Actually, what happens is that you are captured and before you can get completely Stroggified, you are rescued, so you still fight for the EDF, even though you look like a Strogg. They don't really manage to turn you into a Strogg, at least not your mind. So, I am afraid that still doesn't explain that line. ("players choose to battle")  Seems like nobody anywhere has an answer.


----------



## icecoolz (Oct 21, 2005)

Has the game hit the shelves in India ? I havent seen it till now..will make a nice Diwali present...for myself


----------



## thegame_rulez (Oct 21, 2005)

icecoolz said:
			
		

> Has the game hit the shelves in India ? I havent seen it till now..will make a nice Diwali present...for myself



lol. we have so many xcuses to buy stuff...poor america and ROW with mostly only christmas for such purchases.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2005)

well, it will be legally available only by decembar, but pirated copies will come in a few weeks

although it's already available for download on torrents


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 22, 2005)

Major had asked WWCDRoms and while they told him at first that it would be available on Monday morning and the Special Edition DVD containing Q2 and its mission packs as well would be out in December. However, another check by Major today and he was told that the standard 4-CD version would be here within 2 weeks, which is the standard time these games, including D3 and HL2 took to release officially here. Of course, this puts into suspicion the availability of the Special Edition DVD in December as well. However, expect the CD version to be in stores along with F.E.A.R. (still no confirmed news on who's distributing this here) before the end of this month, maximum before the first week of November, not more.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm,I m looking forward to buy the DVD version of Quake 4, since DVD games are getting popular here in Lucknow, U can buy a few games like GTA-SA, Far Cry, UT2004, Doom 3 in DVD here


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2005)

@enoonmai , pls post the link to the page where u read "players choose to battle" , i want to read that article too.  

-tarey_g


----------



## enoonmai (Oct 22, 2005)

@Tarey_G: Check Amazon, EBGames or the tons of other sites selling the game. Also, Kumaresh_Arsenal copy-pasted the information in his post here. Check the post here with the Q4 box-shot and the number of paragraphs in quotes. Amazon lists the same detail at their site here. A lot of sites carry the same information, but that looks like information for ET:QW rather than Q4, so I am wondering if there is any feature in Q4 that provides an option for the player to choose.


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 23, 2005)

Quake 4 available at e-bay


----------



## alib_i (Oct 23, 2005)

*Warning for DialUp Users .... heavy thread !!*

I dont understand .. no screenshots by now !!    
Following screenshots are not from my comp .. but some in my LAN

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/831/quake4_2005-10-22_19-04-30-34_276.th.jpg  *img487.imageshack.us/img487/963/quake4_2005-10-22_19-03-25-25_301.th.jpg  *img487.imageshack.us/img487/4915/quake4_2005-10-22_19-01-57-70_395.th.jpg

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/235/quake4_2005-10-22_19-00-34-04_198.th.jpg  *img487.imageshack.us/img487/2601/quake4_2005-10-22_18-58-33-04_699.th.jpg  *img487.imageshack.us/img487/8121/quake4_2005-10-22_18-56-58-10_117.th.jpg  

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/8818/quake4_2005-10-22_18-56-23-65_140.th.jpg *img487.imageshack.us/img487/4629/quake4_2005-10-22_17-42-16-14_112.th.jpg    *img487.imageshack.us/img487/2503/quake4_2005-10-22_17-41-58-84_834.th.jpg

*img487.imageshack.us/img487/3228/quake4_2005-10-22_17-26-59-82_139.th.jpg   *img487.imageshack.us/img487/3214/quake4_2005-10-22_17-26-26-26_164.th.jpg   *img427.imageshack.us/img427/2378/quake420051022190446658008fo.th.jpg

*img398.imageshack.us/img398/2385/quake420051022190548042692gi.th.jpg

Gameplay seems to be quite smooth .. 
damn .. I need a new computer 

PS: Someone plz put a warning over the thread for dial up users

-----
alibi


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 23, 2005)

I've read that the game lags when you play it over the Internet. So I guess the game was smooth in your case it it was the host computer 

I don't thin kwe need a dial-up warning just yet


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 23, 2005)

plz, next time u upload something use better jpg compression then this

nice shots though, any idea on performance, if anyone u know got it already, i m talking about the single player mode


----------



## alib_i (Oct 23, 2005)

yup .. it hosted on on same computer ...
who the hell will join internet servers ... anyways my college firewall doesnt allow it ..

@gxsaurav ..
i would have lost the quality ... there's always a compromise. 
i would have given a full detail of performance, had it been my comp ... 
i gotta get hold of somebody who's installed it .. gotta run 

-----
alibi


----------



## Yoda (Oct 24, 2005)

The game surrounding is very dark. I just played for a few mins. is there a way to illuminate the rooms like in Quake 3.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 24, 2005)

How the hell is my Q4 screenies came up ????  seems like *alib_i* is my insti fellow !!! *alib_i*...... what is ur nick in mutter ???

Neway, this REALLY AWESUM game is near to completion..... this is one of my best FPS experiences ever !!!!!


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 27, 2005)

Got it! - 

 The Box

 Plastic Box with manual

 Box - 3

 Box with the free poster   

 All the stuff I got

*img365.imageshack.us/img365/2786/shot000823if.th.jpg *img365.imageshack.us/img365/3876/shot000013nu.th.jpg *img365.imageshack.us/img365/8617/shot000090xx.th.jpg *img365.imageshack.us/img365/9563/shot000491iq.th.jpg
 *img365.imageshack.us/img365/5002/shot000081ym.th.jpg *img367.imageshack.us/img367/1205/shot000132gg.th.jpg *img367.imageshack.us/img367/1211/shot000149te.th.jpg *img367.imageshack.us/img367/7445/shot000383xi.th.jpg


----------



## blade_runner (Oct 27, 2005)

^^major minor: No aa applied ? btw which card ? And how much did you get quake 4 for.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2005)

Lucky U man,

post your system specs & also if possible a benchmark, for this open the console with the ~ key & then write, 

timedemo demo1.demo usecache

this command is infact for Doom3, it might not work in Quake 4, but do try this


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 27, 2005)

I am playing at 1600x1200 @ High Quality, 2AA and 4AF on a BBA X800XT PE. In any case at higher resolutions applying more AA does not improve IQ by much, so its either play at low resolutions and push up the AA and AF to the max or play at high resolutions and bring down the AA and AF for me.

I got the game directly from WWCDrom @ Rs. 1,235 (1,299 - 5% discount)


----------



## raj14 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lucky Guy Major, i am waiting for my Special DVD Edition  BTW since you got it from WWCdrom, tell me, have they started distrubuting F.E.A.R.?


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 28, 2005)

@raj - No man, though WWCDrom distribute some VU games they will not be distributing FEAR here, I think Milestone Interactive will be releasing FEAR in India. I called them up (Milestone) and they seemed to have no clue about when it will release here, anyone with any info about FEAR launch in India please post the info here.


----------



## raj14 (Oct 28, 2005)

Doesn't surprise me, that's what i hate, Indians are mostly the first ons to get Ripped about games, My Pc Wallah E-Mailed me a while ago about F.E.A.R and Serious Sam II, he said, they both will be Released in November, (First Week, Not confirmed) By Some Multimedia Company in New Delhi. priced aroudn Rs.1,299 For Each. the Director's Edition is NOT Availble, one would only get the Cheap CD Edition,s ame goes for Serious Sam II


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 29, 2005)

Quake 4 completed 3 dayz be4.. was awesum.. one of my best Single player FPS experiences ever. The NExus Core level was very difficult though... took me more than 45 min to figure out how to destroy the core!!!!


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 4, 2005)

Does any of you guys know that whether this game supports Ati Radeon 9000 card ? I read the sys reqs, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

you'll be able to play Quake 4 @640x480 Low Settings, with Bump Maps turned off.


----------



## vmp_vivek (Nov 5, 2005)

That's it ? I thought I can play at 1024X768, with everything turned OFF.


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

ATI 9000 is a very old card, unless you'd rather prefer to watch a Powerpoint Slideshow than game, 1024x768 is the way to go! Quake 4 is based on Doom 3 Engine, increasing the Resolution to 800x600 or 1024x768 would result in Major frame rate drops, sorry but you won't be able to do so.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 5, 2005)

The ATi 9000 is not listed in the supported cards for Quake 4. If I remember correctly, the lowest was a Radeon 9700.


----------



## raj14 (Nov 5, 2005)

Never Mind those 'supported" card lists, the're always wrong, in BF2 Read Me, it says the Minimum Card required to play is GeForce FX5700; i play the game on a FX5200. ATI 9000 Would be able to play Quake 4, but as i said earlier, at Minimum Settings, especially NOT 1024x768. max 640x480 that's about it, even then, it's unlikely, the Fps would even go higher than 25.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 6, 2005)

doom3 works on my cousin's 845 having cel 1.8 . but dont ask me how well it works


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, yes, most of the time, the minimum settings are not quite the minimum. For Quake 4, the bottomline is that if you could run Doom 3 "decently," you can run Quake 4 too. But yes, it's absurd to think that an ATi 9000 will run this game at anything over minimum, let alone run it at 1024x768.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 6, 2005)

Hmm .... the game sounds good ... will get it very soon ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 7, 2005)

Quake 4 tweak guide is out now

Since there is no benchmark in Qukae 4,we can download a custom made benchmark by HWSpirit.com from here
it's a torrent file


----------



## Yoda (Nov 8, 2005)

i played without cheat codes but no way the enemies are very strong and i die soon before i reach the first level.   

with the help of cheat codes I just gun them down like anything. I just love this game with cheat codes.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 9, 2005)

yahooooooooooooooooooo i got quake 4 today, atlast, the 1 DVD Edition, & all i can, it's not that good news

I installed it, everything went fine, I made an autoexec.cfg file after reading the Tweakquides, Quake 4  tweaking guide

the game loves RAM, just add as much as u can, I have 1 GB RAM, & the game still stutters at a few places, i borrowed 512 MB RAM more, so now I have 2X512 MB & 2X256 MB RAM, & everything is smooth

to reduce the stutter & ingame pause even further, extract all the pk4 files in the quake 4\q4base folder, i did it with WinRAR & although it gave me that a few files are curropt, but it still worked, if in the future there's some problem, then one can simply paste from the DVD. the final size in my case is 6.8 GB

Now the bad news, I have a Pentium 4 3 GHz system with 1.5 GB RAM, FX 5900XT with 128 MB RAM, & Forceware 81.87 drivers, but the cannot get over 26 frames at 1024X768, i m playing at 800X600, just to have frame rate upto 38~40, & a smooth gameplay, seems like my days of GeforceFX are finally over


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 9, 2005)

in case u r having trouble with tha audio in the game, try using this patch 

*www.openal.org/openal_webstf/OpenALwEAX.exe


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 10, 2005)

just playing the game, & I can preety much that the games loves RAM, playing with 512 MB is hell, it stutters a lot, 1 GB is the sweetspot, any more higher isn't giving me any frame rate improvement, although the game will run smoother.

I check the different render paths in the game, & really the game is beautyfully made, there is no Geforce 4 MX, (NV10) path anymore, indicating that the card is no longer supported. For some reason using the cg code path is giving more performance then arb2, but at the same quality, seems like it's using nvidia specific code

here are the screenshots with different code paths, the quality for nv10 & nv20 code path is same, while best automatically choses OpenGL 1.5, arb2 path for my system

arb Open GL 1.1
*img423.imageshack.us/my.php?image=arb5tg.jpg

arb2 OpenGL 1.5
*img429.imageshack.us/my.php?image=arb29qa.jpg

cg *img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cg1he.jpg

nv20 DirectX 8.1
*img391.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nv204zj.jpg

screenshots taken at palying settings of 800X600 2Xq AA & Medium quality which automatically sets anistropic filtering to 2X


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 11, 2005)

edit: updated the thread with game guide


----------



## nikhil (Nov 11, 2005)

hey since quack 3 is out now...it's time i really upgraded my systemm


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

nikhil said:
			
		

> hey since quack 3 is out now...it's time i really upgraded my systemm



quake 3   welcome to the real world, it was released 7 years ago, it's quake 4


----------



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

I just reached the nexus core !!!!
damn .. .the game's become hard now ...
I have to re-play and re-play almost each major fight !!
it's getting harder and harder !


but the best part of the whole game was the conversion to strogg !!  ( saving the spoiler to those who havent played, but it's not a big spoiler actually )
that was really scary... some naaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice graphics

-----
alibi


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

nexus core, i m now a strogg, but still in data terminal security level, dmn, the AI of the stroggs is really good, this is the first game in which i have to take cover when reloading the ammo


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2005)

well, here's the twist in story, Methew Cane in both his forms, i wonder, how can he manage to smile always. Images taken at 1024X768 & resampled at 640X480 for low file size

[img=*img388.imageshack.us/img388/685/human2ra.th.jpg]

[img=*img388.imageshack.us/img388/8639/strogg9xj.th.jpg]

Note : Y are the thumbnails not showing up in here


----------



## alib_i (Nov 12, 2005)

It's become a well know fact now .. that nexus core is THE hardest level ( its the last )
Regular gamers accept that it took them some half an hour or more to figure out how to destroy the core ..
It's my turn to figure out 


EDIT: Thumbnails show up if do it the right way.
*img388.imageshack.us/img388/685/human2ra.th.jpg
*img388.imageshack.us/img388/8639/strogg9xj.th.jpg

Use "img"-"/img" tag .. instead of "img=.."


-----
alibi


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 13, 2005)

Thread title edited to read "Quake 4 Discussion." I am actually waiting for the price of the DVD version to go down. It is already down by $10 but I'll wait longer 

Is the Special Edition available in India? If yes, then what's the price?


----------



## Major-Minor (Nov 13, 2005)

@Nemesis - Well I spoke to one Mr. Manoj at WWCDRom's ( the people distributing Quake 4 here) and he informed me that the Quake 4 Special/Premium DVD Edition would be launched here in Dec. IMHO, I think it would cost anywhere between 1,499 to 1,999.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2005)

all done, Quake 4 compleated Stroggs are elimineted, i really liked the ending, it's just like a movie, maybe Quake 5 will come soon, as it seems that Makron or Nexus is still left, or something is still alive

I wonder Y can't they just nuke the whole planet at all,

throughout the game, i have been taking screenshots, which explains a few things in the game, U can download them from here, 1.3 MB, RAR

The screenshots are highly compressed jpg files, so they don't show the real quality, also i enabled the fps counter, the game is real taxing on the system. The lowest frame rates i got was 7 frames in the harvester battle


----------



## alib_i (Nov 13, 2005)

OK .. it's decided .. you're not going to write anything in this thread again. 
Atleast nothing about the ending ..
I've not played the last stage till now .. so dont spoil the fun for me (and others) plz.
No more discussions about the story. 

-----
alibi


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 15, 2005)

when ur player is stroggified in quake 4 the scenes are very disturbing , not for kids , they cut ur legs pierce ur players heart with needles . then ur players head  , and the scene has many other marines like ur player screaming when they all r being stroggified like u , all the flesh and screams , seems like some cheap horror hospital movie i heard in my childhood, where the doctors chopped every body part of the victim  and store it into a freezer for further experiments


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 16, 2005)

Will you guys stop giving out spoilers to the game!!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 16, 2005)

all of us have different graphics cards & systems here, I would like to start a quality comparision of different cards , ATI & Nvidia & DX9 & DX 8.1, simply download this save game of mine, backup your current save games, & paste these files there, then from the game, load it, take a screenshot by pressing the F12 key, use the game at 800X600 2XQ anti-allising & 2X anistropic filtering or similer on ATI cards, set the AA from advanced video settings in options & for the anistropy play the game at "medium settings", u don't have to play the game, just load & take a screenshot

*rapidshare.de/files/7725412/savegames.rar.html 800 KB, Solid RAR

Plz post the screenshot here, unaltered, just use the best compression u can find for it, to minimize the jpg size. Post your system specs & graphics card with the driver version


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2005)

@gx , the savegame u provided will give the screenshot which will not be able to explain much. 

also,  i double chkd b4 posting that there will be no difference in the screens taken at same settings on dx8.1 and the dx9 cards , the only difference u will experience is the heat haze effect while playing the game.so i think there is no point for such comparision


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 17, 2005)

tarey

heat haze is a DX 9 only feature, i have already posted here the screenshots taken at different render paths above, everything is same except for the rendering paths, u got a Ti4200 so your card is working in DX 8.1 mode automatically, using NV20 code path


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2005)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> tarey
> 
> heat haze is a DX 9 only feature



yes i know , and i wrote it above.


----------



## nikhil (Nov 17, 2005)

so how much will it cost to have a proper gaming machine to play quake 4 , doom3, u.t.


----------

